# MS flight simulator - joysticks



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

does anyone know of compatable joysticks for Microsoft Flight simulator X? 
i recently got the delux edition and i cant seem to find a USB ...maybe joystick???? ive never really used one too well and wonderd if any of you halready got the game and have the joystick  


any help would be great, 

south


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

was looking at them yesterday....you can get a pretty sweet one for around 90 bones at best buy....probably cheaper online, I would assume, although this one was pretty slick. Very ergonomic.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7424511&st=joystick&type=product&id=1122655672294


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks valis :up:


----------



## fsx (Dec 25, 2006)

in the booklet it sais for a list of compatible joysticks go to www.fsinsider.com

it sais this in the quick reference booklet


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

I use a Saitek X52. It is a USB joystick with a separate throttle control. 

If you use XP, do not install the software that comes with the joystick. XP recognizes the stick and will install the drivers automatically.

Courtney sends....


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

fsx said:


> in the booklet it sais for a list of compatible joysticks go to www.fsinsider.com
> 
> it sais this in the quick reference booklet


yea i saw that in the book, couldent find a list though


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Courtneyc said:


> I use a Saitek X52. It is a USB joystick with a separate throttle control.
> 
> If you use XP, do not install the software that comes with the joystick. XP recognizes the stick and will install the drivers automatically.
> 
> Courtney sends....


thanks ill check into that


----------



## fsx (Dec 25, 2006)

lol i just looked and i cant find it myself sorry it wasnt ne help

sum 1 help me install my game im having problems


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i did mine today i had no problems.... 

ill take a look at your thread.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hmm valis do you think that joystick is compatable with the folowing 

HALO combat evolved 
Star Wars Battlefront 
Flight simulator 2000 
Train simulator 
Medal of honor pacific assault


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Probably the flight sim, doubt for the rest.....but again, I have no idea. I've only played fps using the keyboard, and was thinking about getting a good wwII flight sim, and those you simply cannot play with the keyboard alone. 

I'd send an email to the company, but remeber that they are simply motivated to move the joysticks.

The joysticks are theoretically highly programmable, so maybe they could be made to work with whatever app you needed them to.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hmm i was also thinking about how most of the newer ones support the xbox 360 controller for the pc but of course those older games wont support them, i know that the only one on that list that supports it is FSX... so i think i may just see if i can find a couple joysticks that will work for the games


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

The X52 comes with the Microsoft Flight simulator X demo disk, so it should be well suited for the game. It just does not have force feedback (if you like that).

And you should install the software that comes with the joystick, it's not so much the driver but the "Profile" editor. You can customize the controls to mimick keyboard functions, especially for games that don't give you alot of joystick options.

You can also download profiles for popular games from the Saitek website

I'm currently configuring mine for "Lockon" flight sim, the throttle control has a mini stick and rotary controls that are excellent for looking around (it has a built in mouse)


----------

